# CAAD10 availability



## JessP (Oct 3, 2005)

Anyone else having trouble getting a frame set? Any inside info?


----------



## mazdatech10 (May 8, 2007)

been waiting a long time for my warranty replacement frame. still no word


----------



## cyclusaddictus (Dec 8, 2011)

I ordered my CAAD10 complete bike 3 months ago, still not here. I'm in Canada, and was told that C'dale opened a warehouse up here and was having computer problems, so they couldn't process orders.


----------



## Poorspecimen (Jan 1, 2012)

I ordered my CAAD10 (complete bike) at the end of January and it was here in 3 weeks.


----------



## fatback (Feb 11, 2007)

I was told that I would have to wait until mid April at the earliest to get a Caad 10 frame. Went ahead and ordered a 105 bike that I will strip. I was told it will be delivered within a week from ordering.


----------



## cyclusaddictus (Dec 8, 2011)

Poorspecimen said:


> I ordered my CAAD10 (complete bike) at the end of January and it was here in 3 weeks.


Yeah, I don't get it. Why couldn't my bike get sent up from the USA instead of having to wait a millenium for stock to be sent to the CND warehouse, then sorted, wait for the f'n computer system to get figured out, then shipped again to my LBS. I paid in full on Dec 4th...give me my ride already. :mad2:


----------



## Bosplya (Mar 25, 2008)

If I thought anything else on the market was better than the CAAD10, I'd sell mine. It's unfortunate Cannondale is having issues with supply but the wait will be worth it. Hang in there guys.


----------



## cyclusaddictus (Dec 8, 2011)

Yeah, I know it'll be worth the wait...it's just poor business. The LBS actually had a black 10-3 in my size there when I ordered mine...I was just fussy and wanted the white/red color. I sent an e-mail to Cannondale support to ask WTF (politely), we'll see what they say.


----------



## cyclusaddictus (Dec 8, 2011)

SO my friend ordered a CAAD10 frameset mid-January and got it on Tuesday (Mar 6). Same bike shop as me. Ordered my bike Dec 4th, sales rep says it will still be another 2 weeks (note: they told me that on Feb 8th also...) 

WTF.


----------



## gateman's nametag (May 31, 2007)

which shop?


----------



## cyclusaddictus (Dec 8, 2011)

Bow Cycle


----------



## cyclusaddictus (Dec 8, 2011)

My friend picked up her frame yesterday, and asked about the delay with complete bikes. They told her that it was on Shimano's end, not C'dale. Interesting.


----------



## Bosplya (Mar 25, 2008)

I wonder if most or all Shimano parts are made in Japan. If so, could the reactor still have an impact on their manufacturing?


----------



## neverfree (Sep 17, 2010)

cyclusaddictus said:


> My friend picked up her frame yesterday, and asked about the delay with complete bikes. They told her that it was on Shimano's end, not C'dale. Interesting.


So what's the excuse for the SRAM equipped bikes then? 3weeks and counting for mine.. Asked the shop when they expect to ship and their rep couldnt give them a date..


Might have to make the switch to a Specializd Allez. If I don't get it by the end of March.


----------



## cyclusaddictus (Dec 8, 2011)

neverfree said:


> So what's the excuse for the SRAM equipped bikes then? 3weeks and counting for mine.. Asked the shop when they expect to ship and their rep couldnt give them a date..
> 
> 
> Might have to make the switch to a Specializd Allez. If I don't get it by the end of March.


I think the LBS is just making excuses. I've heard a few different ones, this is just the latest. I think honestly that Cannondale has just run into logistical problems from demand and their overseas production. Funny though, it seems like any other bikes but the CAAD10 aren't affected.


----------



## neverfree (Sep 17, 2010)

cyclusaddictus said:


> I think the LBS is just making excuses. I've heard a few different ones, this is just the latest. I think honestly that Cannondale has just run into logistical problems from demand and their overseas production. Funny though, it seems like any other bikes but the CAAD10 aren't affected.


Yeah I think Cannondales addition of a Canadian warehouse f-ed things up. We are getting spring early this year and I need a bike to ride.... What good is good weather when you can't ride?


----------



## Switchblade906 (Mar 4, 2012)

You could go fishing lol


----------



## cyclusaddictus (Dec 8, 2011)

or both...


----------



## gateman's nametag (May 31, 2007)

I would check with a shop in edmonton, just to see if they have a different availability than bow cycle


----------



## chill716 (May 12, 2011)

It's terrible business. People want your product and you make them wait way to long. They need to have more bikes available. I am sure a lot of people bought something else instead of waiting.
Cannondale.......It's time to wake up and build up some bikes


----------



## cyclusaddictus (Dec 8, 2011)

I did check out other shops, like Edmonton and even out of province. Not easy to find CAAD10's in stock.

I think chill is right - CD had better get their sh!t together. If you can't provide the product that you're advertising then get out of business.


----------



## outcast7 (Nov 17, 2011)

Cannondale has actually been doing a much better job of building and shipping out bikes to dealers this year. Remember they don't just sell CAAD10s, they also have to build quicks, alloy 29ers, slices etc. to meet all the orders for the spring sales season. From looking at their online availability earlier in the year they actually did have a lot of caads available, they just sold quickly. They have always had spotty availability on framesets, i'm guessing they don't make all that much money off of them.


----------



## cyclusaddictus (Dec 8, 2011)

outcast7 said:


> Cannondale has actually been doing a much better job of building and shipping out bikes to dealers this year. Remember they don't just sell CAAD10s, they also have to build quicks, alloy 29ers, slices etc. to meet all the orders for the spring sales season. From looking at their online availability earlier in the year they actually did have a lot of caads available, they just sold quickly. They have always had spotty availability on framesets, i'm guessing they don't make all that much money off of them.


That's a great point. When I go to the LBS, they have Cannondales everywhere...MTB, cross, road (including some CAAD10's), lots of parts, clothing, etc. They got stocked up well, it's just getting special orders I guess, or like you said the CAAD10's are just very popular, probably because of the stellar reviews. That likely re-enforces it being worth the wait for one. One thing is for certain, I'll be the only person in town with a white and red once if it comes. Seems like they only got black when they stocked up.


----------



## cyclusaddictus (Dec 8, 2011)

OK...FINALLY my CAAD10 arrived at the LBS. I'm going down tomorrow to get fitted and bring it home.

FYI, it's been 16 weeks since I ordered it.


----------



## tihsepa (Nov 27, 2008)

Funny,

I am trying to sell my frameset with no takers. I dont get it.
Here, CL, local shops ect........


----------



## hanjinsan (Jan 1, 2012)

I also received mine just recently, ordered it in the last week of November. Took forever but still, in time for the season.


----------



## neverfree (Sep 17, 2010)

tihsepa said:


> Funny,
> 
> I am trying to sell my frameset with no takers. I dont get it.
> Here, CL, local shops ect........


Size?


----------



## neverfree (Sep 17, 2010)

Well, I gave up... wanted to go back to Cannondale but the weather is too nice and I needed a ride... Saved some money and picked up an in stock Specialized Allez Comp..

First ride will be tomorrow and it looks like rain...


----------



## defboob (Aug 31, 2011)

I ordered a caad10-3 in black (54cm) on 4/5, LBS claims I should have it by the end of next week. Let's hope that's true!


----------



## ARE. (Jul 29, 2011)

defboob said:


> I ordered a caad10-3 in black (54cm) on 4/5, LBS claims I should have it by the end of next week. Let's hope that's true!


Hopefully the US supply chain is better than the Canadian one. I ordered a black 10-3 five and a half weeks ago. Knowing the delays from Cannondale this winter, I gave the dealer alternatives I liked (10-4 raw or 10-3 white) so that if any particular colour in any specific size would get here faster, I was willing to be flexible. "No worries," they said. "It should be two and a half to three weeks tops." When I called to check up, they gave me a _tentative _ship date of April 15th, six and a half weeks after I ordered. Hopefully something arrives before the street sweepers, because I'll feel worse about the delay if I'm still riding my crap weather bike when its nice out.


----------



## Karcas (Mar 23, 2012)

Sure...now I look in here.

Bought a Specialized Allez Base and rode 40 miles on it and changed my mind. Returned it to my LBS yesterday and ordered a CAAD10-4 in silver.
LBS manager called Cannondale and they claimed it to be in stock. LBS estimated delivery is 4/20.

I really hope this doesn't turn into a month or more wait. If that happens I'll just order the Allez EVO and have it in a week.

I'll update when the bike gets here.


----------



## dcb (Jul 21, 2008)

I wonder why it's taking some dealers so long. I ordered a CAAD 10 4 on March 26th and picked it up on April 4th. I think it came into my LBS on April 2 and it took them a day or 2 to get around to building it.


----------



## Karcas (Mar 23, 2012)

dcb said:


> I wonder why it's taking some dealers so long. I ordered a CAAD 10 4 on March 26th and picked it up on April 4th. I think it came into my LBS on April 2 and it took them a day or 2 to get around to building it.


That makes me feel a lot better! Thanks! :thumbsup:


----------



## dcb (Jul 21, 2008)

Another place that I've seen CAAD 10's in stock is REI. I've seen 3 on the floor of the one closest to me and they have good prices as well that are usually about 10% off of the MSRP.


----------



## Karcas (Mar 23, 2012)

I got my 2012 CAAD10 4 for $1749. I feel like that is a pretty good price. It is actually $150 less than I planned to pay. 

I am going to have a talk with my LBS though :idea:. I think they need to carry a few rental bikes for people like me that don't have another bike to ride while they wait. Earlier it was beautiful out and I had plenty of time for a ride... but no bike... I was very sad.


----------



## Turtle Torque (Jun 13, 2011)

Dont think this pertains to just CAAD10. I ordered a FLash alloy 29er and they said 6-8 weeks out. going on Week 5. If I had ordered a Carbon Flash, I would have had it within two weeks. When I ordered my Synapse, I had it within a week. One of the Bike Mech ordered a CAAD10 (blue/orange) and it took almost 2mos before he got his. I asked why Higher end Aluminum bikes take longer to come in at my LBS. He said, Cannondale is pushing more towards carbon since it anticipated more sales with Carbon, so they "Predict" X amount of sales for Aluminum bikes which seems to be low since I and several other people are waiting for Aluminum bikes. Who knows, I'm just waiting patiently for my bike to come in which sucks since I'm not a very patient person.


----------



## ARE. (Jul 29, 2011)

I'm sure my blood pressure is through the roof today. Perhaps I need a good ride to bring it down. Oh wait! My new bike hasn't arrived yet. As I said earlier, six weeks ago I ordered a bike, and mentioned to my dealer that I'd heard they were slow coming (in Canada). "No worries", they said. Apparently I was over-thinking it and it wouldn't be more than 2.5 - 3 weeks, tops. Then after waiting with no word for four weeks, I checked only to find out it would ship by April 15th. Today I checked to see if they'd heard any different and they said, "oh, I just spoke to the rep and he thinks it should ship by the end of April. He's just waiting to see what the availability is, but they're starting to come now!" The end of April is 8.5 weeks after I ordered. I would rather have been told the truth from the beginning than to have been given moving near-future deadlines. The more I have to keep riding my old bike, the more I wonder why I wanted a new one.....


----------



## defboob (Aug 31, 2011)

wow ARE, that's too bad to hear, what a pain! I hope it gets sorted out soon so you can be out riding!

It must be really different for international shipments... I have an update on my order from 4/5/12, the bike came in today and they assembled it. I'm going in tomorrow to get it fitted and taking it home!


----------



## Karcas (Mar 23, 2012)

I received an update on mine as well. Yesterday the manager of my LBS called me and told me that my order had updated in their system to "shipped" and that it should be there Tuesday. Said he'll make sure it is ready to go the same day it gets there.

So, ordered Friday April 6th and I assume it shipped on the 11th (he said "I meant to tell you earlier"). Not too bad.

I'll update when I actually have it


----------



## Action Jackson (Apr 6, 2012)

My LBS actually had 2012 CAAD 10s in stock in my size but I went with the 2011 to save some money and get the force crank. Got it for 1500.


----------



## Karcas (Mar 23, 2012)

Picked mine up today! She's beautiful. I'll try and get a picture up tomorrow if weather permits.


----------



## Action Jackson (Apr 6, 2012)

@Karcas- 
Awesome! Cant wait to see it, better yet, take it out for a ride tomorrow if weather permits. If you havent ridden on a recent CAAD frame you are going to absolutely love it. I got the same bike as you (10-4) but 2011 model and I was blown away. Also, if youve never had rival components you're going to love that as well. I got mine a little over two weeks ago and i've ridden it every single day except for one. 





(Heres mine) -Hope to see yours tomorrow.


----------



## Karcas (Mar 23, 2012)

Took her out for a quick 10 miles yesterday. Had to get back in time to get my daughter to t-ball practice.
But that was a sweet 10 miles!


----------



## Bosplya (Mar 25, 2008)

One of my favorite colors Karcas. :thumbsup:


----------



## jcgill (Jul 20, 2010)

I think there is always a wait for CAADs.......Last year i ordered my 2011 CAAD 10-3 in Janurary 2011 and got it at the end of June 2011. (in Chicago). They had a 10-4 Rival in stock that was my size, but i wanted the Ultegra.


----------

